# MAC, hype and our roles as consumers



## Ruffage (Jul 2, 2008)

WARNING: long read.

In the Sonic Chic discussion thread, I have made a post in which I suggested a member to skip the MAC blushes collection to avoid buying "short-term part-of-the-hype excitement", and instead opting on spending money on a purchase that she knows will bring "long-term happiness and contentment".  The appearance of the word "hype" has elicited strong feelings from a number of members.  As someone studying social sciences and extremely interested in marketing techniques, the way MAC sells its products has always fascinated me.  I think that it is a good time to launch a discussion of how much hype matters in MAC cosmetics.  I will begin by sharing some observations on MAC, its marketing techniques, and the role this community plays.

First, we must define hype.  A lot of negative feelings elicited from this word comes from associating it with deception, trickery, misleading claims.  Hype got its negative connotations the way "propaganda" did.  Inherently, neither is good or evil, yet over time people have become more skeptical, more distrusting, and we have started to see it as a tool used by giant corporations to manipulate the masses.  To suggest that someone has "fallen to the hype" today may come to imply that he/she is unsuspecting and unthinking -- what younger intellects (I use this term loosely) like to brand as "sheeple".

In fact, those who are in the field of sociology, psychology, marketing, political sciences, etc. long enough will tell them, as people living in societies, we are all shaped and molded by what sellers of products expose to us.  It does not mean that we are inferior in intellect.  Unless you live on an island alone, free of modern conveniences and media, you are affect by marketing and propaganda by some degree.  Some less than others, but no one is unaffected.

There are 4 definitions in American Heritage Dictionary (Dictionary.com) under the word hype as a noun, and 1 as a verb/others:

n.

Excessive publicity and the      ensuing commotion: _the hype surrounding the murder trial._ 
Exaggerated or extravagant      claims made especially in advertising or promotional material: _"It      is pure hype, a gigantic PR job"_ _(Saturday Review)._ 
An advertising or promotional      ploy: _"Some restaurant owners in town are cooking up a $75,000 hype      to promote New York as 'Restaurant       City, U.S.A.'"_ _(New York)._ 
Something deliberately      misleading; a deception: _"_[He]_ says that there isn't any      energy crisis at all, that it's all a hype, to maintain outrageous profits      for the oil companies"_ _(Joel Oppenheimer)._ 
tr.v.   *hyped*, *hyp·ing*, *hypes* 
To publicize or promote, especially by extravagant, inflated, or misleading claims: _hyped the new book by sending its author on a promotional tour._ 

*We will not use definition #4.  This is the definition that incites much of the negative emotions, and yet the company is not deceiving or misleading its customers in any way.  It's not like it promises to sell you an eyeshadow but instead you get foam and newspaper in the package.

So...back to MAC.  How does MAC and hype come together?

*Background on MAC*

It seems a bit ridiculous to go over the background of this cosmetics company on a forum where everybody is a fan, but I am hoping that it will help those who are relatively new to this place.

  According to the So Kiss & Make Up website, the company originated in Ontario, Canada in 1985.


  “MAC Cosmetics has now grown to become one of the most popular and influential cosmetics companies in the world.


  “When it comes to contemporary cosmetics, MAC is very likely the most sought after cosmetics line. Within the MAC Cosmetics line are some of the most desired products on the market. MAC also provides their customers with a client-focused philosophy which contributes to growing number of clients who adore MAC products.


  “Color palettes have been developed by MAC Cosmetics for every possible shade, tone and type of skin. Well over 160 shades of lipstick and 150 shades of eyeshadow have been created to date with numerous finishes. In addition, MAC consistently releases fresh, new, limited edition collections. MAC’s newly developed skincare line also meets the needs of diverse skin types. MAC also focuses on offering products to cater to the innovation and creative needs of professional makeup-artists and imaginative customers.


  “MAC doesn’t use advertising to drive their sales. They don’t want to talk people into buying their cosmetics. Instead, most of their sales are promoted by word of mouth and continued loyalty of current clients. The brand is sold in over 50 countries around the world.”


  Also, to include a crucial bit of information that the above website has missed:
*“Acquisition by Estee Lauder*

  The Estee Lauder Companies, who acquired controlling interest in M·A·C in 1994, finished their acquisition of the company in 1998. One year prior to the acquisition, original founder Frank Angelo passed away in 1997 due to complications during surgery. Shortly following the buy-out, Frank Toskan left the company to found another AIDS Charity, with brother-in-law, Vic Casale, an original M•A•C Chemist.  The M•A•C AIDS Fund has been continued by the new owners.” (from wikipedia)


  Note that from the selected paragraphs above, MAC is know for several things that set them apart from other brands: 1)Client-focused; 2)large diverse range of colors; 3) consistently releases new limited edition collections; and 4) does not use advertising.  Also note that MAC’s original founder and owners are no longer managing the company and that Estee Lauder Companies has taken over ten years before the time of this post.
  Among the 4 traits listed that distinguish the brand, 3 and 4 will be crucial to how MAC generates hype.


----------



## Ruffage (Jul 2, 2008)

*MAC and marketing

*   When we are constantly bombarded by various advertisements in forms of graphics and sounds, through magazines, newspapers, billboards, television, radio, etcetera, it is refreshing to have a company that doesn’t constantly tell you what to buy.  MAC doesn’t put ads in magazines like L’Oreal and Chanel, aside from the occasional recommendation piece from beauty editors.  MAC doesn’t put ads on TV like Maybelline or Lâncome.  It is nice to not have a company constantly in your face telling you what to buy.

  Yet advertising is only one marketing technique.  There are many more ways with which the cosmetics company sells its products.  The style of marketing that MAC employs, and does so extremely well, is called *guerilla marketing*.  It is a style that uses unconventional marketing techniques, to become part of the target consumer’s lifestyle and social group and get around the skepticism of modern consumers, usually with the aim to turn promotion into word-of-mouth referrals.

  I have first come to know this term through a documentary on marketing techniques.  Marketers of a company go online to popular forums frequented by their target demographic, and acting as a member of the online community, praise the product that is meant to be sold.  For example, on video game website populated with teens, the post would go something like “Dude, have you tried the new Mountain Dew EXTREME?  Man, it gave me such a rush!  Wicked awesome!  I drank like a whole 2 liter bottle when I was raiding with my party in World of Warcraft last night.”

  But that is only one method.  With lack of a better, more convenient reference online, I will look at Wikipedia and see how MAC uses a few of the “associated marketing trends” under guerilla marketing:

*Undercover marketing*-- subtle product placement*:* Displaying products prominently in music videos of well known popular women entertainers, such as Eve’s “Tambourine” and Fergie’s “Clumsy”.  Not to mention the fashions shows that are less known to the average consumers but nonetheless decide makeup trends, a topic which will be explored further in a later section concerning the controversy of MAC’s damage to the Professional Freelance Makeup Artist community since 2006.

*Experiential marketing* -- interaction with product: Pre-release parties and events.  Postcard invitations are given to a select number of customers, allowing them to preview products in an environment with music, food, drinks and sometimes entertainers.  By associating the products with a good time and privilege, such events compel customers to spread the news to people in their social network.

  Finally, we have *viral/buzz marketing*, word of mouth marketing through social networks.  This is where Specktra and other online communities come into play.

*Forums, blogs and the generating of hype at grassroots level

*   With the internet and its increasing importance as a medium for social networking and information outlet, various industries have found it a convenient tool to sell products.  The beauty industry has found it beneficial to send prominent bloggers free makeup and skincare products so they can review them.  Usually the reviews put the products in a positive light, because most of us are taught to be gracious to people who give you stuff.  You don’t tell someone who invited you for dinner at her place that her pasta sucks.  Plus giving a bad review means the free stuff stops coming.

Readers of the blogs will take in the reviews and start considering the purchase or directly go into lemming mode.  See the unmentionable tempting website and various other blogs on makeup.

  Then there are the forums.  Fans of cosmetics and skincare come together to discuss and share information on what are the best products and recommend to each other their personal favorites in a friendly online sphere.  Examples as such include Tempt****, Make up talk, Make Up Alley, and for MAC especially, we have the beloved Specktra.

  You might remember a previous example of viral marketing listed above, where a marketer goes into a forum and pretends to be a member of the community, planting fake praise for products.  Am I saying that there are people deliberately planted here to encourage us to buy?  Not really, not because it’s not feasible, but because there is really no way to prove it.

But for MAC’s case, specifically, no marketer needs to be planted.  For MAC has taken everything to another level: It has made us all its marketers.  It has so well established a fan base hooked on its collections through marketing techniques discussed below, that people are voluntarily clamoring for information on latest news.

  Now, you say, that’s just mad tinfoil hat talk.  _I_ don’t get instructions or brainwashing from MAC’s higher ups on what to say in the forum, _I_ talk freely about what _I_ like because _I_ like it and it worked for _me_ and _my face_.  How are you suggesting that I am part of what generates this hype?

*MAC and professional makeup artists

*   Here we go briefly off course and talk again about MAC’s background.  Allegedly, when MAC first started as a cosmetics company, it was exactly what it claims to be today.  It was free of deliberate marketing and its products are used by professional make up artists and word soon spread because of the cosmetics’ exceptional quality.  Back then there were no blogs or forums, only artists working together and sharing tips, and a company dedicated to delivering quality products for the make up profession.

  According to Kevin James Benett, Emmy award winning NYC makeup artist who was once hired to teach MAC MasterClasses as an industry expert before boycotting MAC, Estee Lauder bought out the company as it has built-in goodwill and supporters.  After taking over, the products are watered down to a shadow of their former glory (something veteran supporters of MAC still talk about on Specktra these days), the PPID card formerly extended to professional makeup artists as a sign of goodwill now comes with a fee, and the professional community, one by one, started replacing the MAC in their makeup kits with other cosmetic lines with better quality.  When their customers asked about the change, they told them it is because the products no longer meet the professional standards.  This was bad press for Estee Lauder Co. and MAC, so they started training and certifying their own make up artists.

  What he and others think about MAC’s makeup artists and their legitimacy is not really something that pertains to the topic of hype, but if you are interested in reading about how the professional makeup community views the treatment of their makeup artists, you can click on the links listed at the end of this article.

  In more than a few threads from other forums, dating back to 2006, freelance makeup artists point out how Estee Lauder aggressively edge them out of their market.  An example:

_“im on a *mac boycot* right now. im finding their practices in my market to be disturbing, and now its effecting my personal business. i feel like an idiot for not realizing their tactics sooner. then after talking to an ex mac corporate employee, im really not happy. here is what she told me.

“their strategy is to befriend working freelance artists in a market, give them free product get to know who they are working for, via fashion shows, events, award shows etc. then slip in under them, offer to do the show for next to nothing with their beauty advisors. at first i thought no skin off my back, i don't really do fashion shows and they haven't really affected me directly. however i do events and award shows. well not so much anymore, they've managed to take a huge huge huge client away from me. when i talked to the client about the situation, they were very honest with me and simply said, they could get for next to nothing even free from mac instead of paying me and the other artists our rates. they then had the balls to ask if any hair lines have a similar program. now i feel like a fool for being a part of mac's "sponsor program" .

“those of you who work for mac and do the shows and events for them, do you mind telling us what you do get paid? for hit and run events here in my market we were getting $400 for about 3 hours of work max. plus a kit fee. usually employing 4 to 6 artists per event. so $2400 per event, i think a bargain. again consider my market.

“don't you think we should be angry about this??? and shouldn't those who are working for mac be angry about the fact that they should be making more money doing these types of jobs??? please correct me if im wrong here..”

_   The above was only one of the many complaints of makeup artists outside of MAC.  But how does that relate to our discussion?  How does that translate to hype?

  First, this shows that MAC is no longer about professional artists and quality of products, rather it is customer-oriented and about sales.  Secondly, with MAC/Estee Lauder Co. providing fashion shows with free makeup and financial incentives, they are establishing a monopoly over the direction of trends.  With all the press and the exposure, MAC has an enormous influence over what color of eyeshadow is en vogue, thus influencing the interests of their customers.  This tactic, together with the product placements and events listed in other marketing techniques above, artificially creates a demand for their products.  This artificial demand is one of the big factors contributing to the hype.


----------



## Ruffage (Jul 2, 2008)

*The Limited Edition Addiction*

  So here we have talked about artificially created demand.  That is already a pretty effective strategy to increase sales.  But MAC and Estee Lauder’s marketers take it one step further and limits the supply as well, by rolling out one limited edition collection after another.  In fact, LE collections is one of the hallmarks of MAC.  Cosmetics lines such as Shiseido, NARS, and Dior have one collection for each of the four seasons of the year.  Others like Benefit and the Balm do not even have limited edition items and only periodically add a new product to their permanent line.

  MAC, on the other hand, rolls out about eight LE collections per season.  Here is a list of the collections in 2007, credited to Specktra:

Charged Waters [Asia/PRO]: January 
Chrome & Creme: January
Conceal: January
Icon IV: Raquel Welch: January
Mineralize Satinfinish/Mineralize Skinfinish: Feb
Paulina Rubio [PRO/Freestanding]: Feb [pushed to March]
Barbie Loves MAC: Feb
Glam Gams: March
Plushglass: March
Prep + Prime Face Protect: April
Balloonacy: April
Slimshine: April
Lightful: UNK
Hybrid Theory: May
Moon Bathe: May
Sunstrip: May
Tendertones: May
C-Shock: June
Novel Twist: July
Rushmetal: July
Flashtronic: July
Painterly: August
In 3D: August
Smoke Signals: August
Blue Storm: August
Reflects Glitter (PRO): September
Nudes and Shapers (PRO): September
Lashes: September
Loose Beauty Powders (PRO): September
Mattene: September
Matte 2: September
Plushlash: September
Alexander McQueen for MAC: October
Antiquitease: Color Collection - October
Antiquitease: Royal Assets - October
Antiquitease: Heirloom - October
Heirlooms: October
Keepsake (Nordstrom and The Bay Exclusive): October
Kids Helping Kids: October
Viva Glamourous: October
Curiousitease: November
Antiquitease: Finery - November
Metal-X: November
The Stylistics (MAC Store Exclusive): November
Of Beauty: November
Sculpt & Shape: December
Originals: December
Moisturelush Cream & Eye Cream: December
Authentics (Macy's Exclusive): December

  If I have not counted wrong, this is 49 collections in total in one single year (and just because some are released in the same month does not make them one collection).  49 collections where others have 4.

  LE collections is part of the MAC culture.  It appeals to the addictive personality or the collector’s mentality inside us.  They show you something, occasionally novel and almost always better than what they have on their permanent line (some of which formula remain chalky and unimproved), and tell you, “You like?  Well you better get it quick.  It could become popular and sell out and you might never be able to buy it again.”

  Very surely it has created excitement and slight panic.  Some of you may say, I don’t fall for this and only pick up what I really like.  Well, good for you and will power.  However other members’ posts say otherwise.  We have the “dream about MAC” thread, where some have more than once dreamed about hauling and collecting MAC and waking up upset that it is not true.  Sometimes they dream about how collections are sold out before they can get to them.  We had people getting what would seem to a non-MAC fan as a crazy amount of  “backups” such as those saying that they will get 6 backups of Parrot the eyeshadow once it was released again in a recent collection.  There are MSFs going for three, four or five times and above its retail price due to people willing to pay that price for them.  We have the thread where some add together the cost of their MAC collection which goes up to thousands of dollars.  There is the “What fuels your addiction to MAC?” thread.  We also have jokes about hiding MAC packages from parents and spouses.  Finally we have a forum that is based on the love of one cosmetic line, where people come back to discussions again and again, daily or even bi-daily, to check if there are new swatches posted and to talk about the excitement of MAC some more.  Would simple product research go so far?  Probably not.

  If you are uncertain whether you are affected by the limited edition hype, ask yourselves these questions:


  Would you have bought these items if they were on the permanent line?
  Would you have bought more than one of these items if they were on the permanent line?
  Do you find yourself eagerly checking Specktra and other sites again and again, eager for new information on collections?
  Do you find yourself hiding your purchases from family and friends?
  Do you have what you consider as a lot of products that you have only used once or twice after puchase, before returning to your regular staples as the new purchases sit in your drawer?

  MAC, indeed has learned to take advantage of online fan communities as its vehicle of marketing.  We get always get “leaked” information of new collections so early ahead of time.  In June of 2008 we are already getting the information of the Winter Collection Red She Said.  Other cosmetic brands publicize their information of seasonal collections a month before launch.  MAC is deliberately leaking information to generate hype, and by partaking in the talk and the generation of excitement, we the consumers, as a social group, are willing vehicles through which MAC markets.  It may seem like a simple profession of your love for this cosmetics, but every word typed in the discussions online have consequences of influencing others, selling to them the glamour and prestige of the brand.

*Final thoughts*

  It took me altogether 6 hours to type up the thoughts, analysis and research -- in a coherent manner  -- that I have done on and off in my leisure time over the two years.  I have been wondering about MAC, its brand status and its marketing since I was first introduced to it through a makeup blog.  I have always wanted to discuss this with you, the members of Specktra and fans of MAC, but have been putting it off because this is such an ugly topic, so shady and unglamorous compared to discussions gushing over collections.  Besides, this community is based on the very love of MAC.  To attack MAC’s integrity is akin to an accusation on the community.

  I have to make it clear that I also like MAC’s products.  I even have one or two backups for some items.  I love Specktra, its helpful members, the warm atmosphere and all the sharing of tips and tricks of beauty and makeup.  The marketing techniques I have pointed out may seem questionable, but in the end, it is business …ruthless aggressive business, and it is nice for use to have new things to look forward to every month.  I liked it.  I enjoyed it.

  However time and again I see ladies and gentlemen of MAC fandom agonizing over purchases, turning a blind eye to personal finances and budgets, and in the end buying stuff they don’t really use and maybe even having to deal with the guilt that comes with unwise purchases.  Even as someone who used to wear only Tarte’s blush and mascara everyday, I have fallen to this hype and bought a few shades of eyeshadows that are now just sitting in my drawer after I have done the look for the day.  It was really a gut feeling inside me that tells me something is wrong and my individual decision-making thought process is being heavily affected and I wanted to see what it was.

  In the end, this is just an article discussing MAC and its marketing technique.  I am not suggesting we should boycott MAC.  These are personal decisions we make ourselves.  I just want to share with you what I see MAC as: a company with ingenious marketing, able to create what many others have termed a “cult-like” following.

  It is true that no one is forcing you to buy MAC and its LE collections.  No one is putting a gun to your head.  But we must not underestimate the power of persuasion and the suggestibility of our minds.  We don’t have to do anything about it, but just the mere fact of realizing and understanding it, can help with our decisions on purchases and the understanding of our role as a consumer.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 2, 2008)

_"However time and again I see ladies and gentlemen of MAC fandom agonizing over purchases, turning a blind eye to personal finances and budgets, and in the end buying stuff they don’t really use and maybe even having to deal with the guilt that comes with unwise purchases. Even as someone who used to wear only Tarte’s blush and mascara everyday, I have fallen to this hype and bought a few shades of eyeshadows that are now just sitting in my drawer after I have done the look for the day. It was really a gut feeling inside me that tells me something is wrong and my individual decision-making thought process is being heavily affected and I wanted to see what it was.

In the end, this is just an article discussing MAC and its marketing technique. I am not suggesting we should boycott MAC. These are personal decisions we make ourselves. I just want to share with you what I see MAC as: a company with ingenious marketing, able to create what many others have termed a “cult-like” following.

It is true that no one is forcing you to buy MAC and its LE collections. No one is putting a gun to your head. But we must not underestimate the power of persuasion and the suggestibility of our minds. We don’t have to do anything about it, but just the mere fact of realizing and understanding it, can help with our decisions on purchases and the understanding of our role as a consumer."_

Spot on


----------



## Ruffage (Jul 2, 2008)

*Links:*

So Kiss and Make Up -- the History behind MAC Cosmetics
MAC Cosmetics | The History Behind MAC Cosmetics, Inc. | Makeup Tips | Beauty Tips | SoKissandMakeup.com

Wikipedia -- MAC
Make-up Art Cosmetics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wikipedia -- Guerrilla Marketing
Guerrilla marketing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Posts in other forums and blogs by Kevin James Benett on the topic of MAC and the aggressive takeover of the fashion show gigs and miscellaneous opinions, with comments sprinkled with other makeup artists opinions, including former MAC employees:

Boycott MAC Makeup and save our jobs. - Make-Up Artist Board
Boycott MAC Makeup and save our jobs. - MakeUp411 Message Board
Clarification of the MAC Boycott - Make-Up Artist Board
Jack & Hill: A Beauty Blog - make-up, cosmetics, perfume, and the substance of style: Sandra Bernhard's MAC commercial
^Scroll down the comments for an article taken from KJ Benett's blog

Thread from EmElle's Industry Forums with make up artists discussing MAC, its new direction and the boycotting of the brand:
MAC BOYCOTT (was Mac new Products) - Makeup Artist, Hairstylist, and Fashion Stylist Forum - EmElle's Forums - EmElle's Industry Forums - Message Board - Yuku


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow that was amazing and you touched on many things that have been on my mind lately. I have definitely fallen into the hype about MAC thanks to this site and others. The FOTD's, the Haul section, the Traincase section, the Upcoming Collections topics...all contribute to my MACaholism. I'm not bagging Specktra! I love it here and will continue to lend my support to the site - but it is an arena for hype and if I were an Estee Lauder executive I would be reading through it and rubbing my hands together, cackling with glee with dollar signs flashing in my eyes. 

As much as I love MAC, I am starting to feel like I am a slave to the products. Sure, no one is holding a gun to my head (except maybe the devilish me sitting on my shoulder telling me to buy, buy, buy), but sometimes I can't help myself. I fall into the frenzy of buying the next collection before it's sold out.

_*“You like?  Well you better get it quick.  It could become popular and sell out and you might never be able to buy it again.”

*_That is exactly what runs through my mind. I never thought that I had an addictive personality but shopaholism is something that has become a big problem for me since I have taken an interest in MAC. 

Thank you for writing this! It's so well written and definitely brings up many things that I would rather ignore and push to the back of my mind while I keep spending. This will definitely help me to take a step back and assess what is really important to me and hopefully make better choices when it comes to spending my money. I wont stop purchasing MAC but I might not really need as much as I thought I did


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 2, 2008)

This was a really interesting read and I do think you have many good points. I know nobody forces us to buy, but come on, of course we are affected by MAC's marketing strategies! That's the whole point of marketing: making people buy your products. Why wouldn't we be affected by it?
This doesn't mean we are all brain washed or that the only reason we buy MAC is because of the marketing, or hype if you will. I genuinely love makeup and MAC in particular. But I'd be lying if I said I didn't fall for the "get it before it's too late" strategy.


----------



## seabird (Jul 2, 2008)

thank you for spending your time writing this! i was just reading it all and finding myself agreeing with it, i'm not sure if that's a knock-on effect of being new-ish to mac (i've bought products 3 years ago but only started getting really into it and make-up in the past year or so) and as i'm still at school and only have a part time job, i don't physically have the money to go out and buy everything from a collection that i specifically like. because i've got to split my money between my make-up, clothes, going out etc, i find i only buy things that i know i'll use and suit me. there's a few things in my collection at the moment which i don't use, but that's because i simply changed my hair from brunette to blonde so i'm sorting out selling those items soon so i can put the money towards something new. i think from reading this, i've decided that i'm lucky!


----------



## jbid (Jul 2, 2008)

you explain it very well. le collections is a very successful marketing technique and i see right through them. 
but the fact that i'm doing nothing about it, that i'm continously expecting new collections, it's my weakness. and their success.


----------



## aimee (Jul 2, 2008)

wow thank you so much for posting i was always very fascinated by the marketing strategies of MAC

like the B2M program you do something good because you bring your empties back and you bring them back because you get a free lippie ...there they have you at the counter again ...exactly where they want you to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and most likely you try colors you never tried before and fall in love with them

im totally in love with MAC and yes theres alot of hype surrounding MAC products but everything i bought lived up to my expectations so im very happy with their products.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to write all this out. You do make some very good points. I must tell you with ref to your original post in the Sonic Chic thread, though, that I honestly do not like NARS blushes more than MAC's. For one thing NARS blushes do not agree with my uber-sensitive skin, and after trying 3 or 4 shades....I honestly just don't get the hype surrounding *them*, lol. Maybe it's just me. In any case *my* MAC blushes will not sit unused having been bought based on hype. But I digress. I think it would be interesting to analyze whether the golden LE goose may be imploding. I know I can't be bothered keeping up with all the various collections the way I used to (either because there are more or my memory isn't what it used to be, I'm not sure which) and I have read quite a few remarks to that effect on MUA too -- I've even seen disparaging comments along the lines of "Don't they come out with a new collection every week?", etc. It just becomes overwhelming. I'm sure it's worked for them since they continue to do it, but might it end up being too much of a good thing, especially in the current economy (thinking about Starbucks as I type)?


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you for this truthful, intelligent and articulate post. In honesty, I am aware that the hype surrounding MAC is the fundamental part of its charm, but truthfully, I don't care. To me, that is what makes it fun to be a part of and interesting to purchase. That said, i'm not one to find something that "omg, i must have" in every single collection - far from it. 

What struck me most was the part about guerrilla marketing, because I distinctly remember that when I first came to recognise MAC as a brand was after I went to see Christina Aguilera's stripped tour in '02. I was only 12, and i was awed by all her looks that night, so i flipped through the tourbook to find out as much as I could have about wardrobe and makeup. When I saw that all cosmetics were by MAC and MAC Artists i had it in my mind from that age that when i'd start wearing make up, it would HAVE to be this brand.

Again, thanks for this, so thought-provoking and interesting!

p.s. does this kind of research appear in Social Anthropolgy courses too?


----------



## Odette (Jul 2, 2008)

This was a very insightful and thought provoking article. I totally agree with everything you said. I think the acquisition of the line by Estee Lauder is where it became a sales driven line rather than a professional makeup artists' line.


----------



## Angelcorrine (Jul 2, 2008)

When I first started getting into MAC, I blogged about their fantastic marketing.  The person who came up with their marketing plan is truly a genius.  It works, and we can all attest to that.

Thank you for putting together all of your research, Ruffage.  It's gutsy of you to be willing to stand up and talk about this.


----------



## stellastar (Jul 2, 2008)

thank you so much for giving me a wake up call, i was getting totally obsessed with the LE collections, trying to make sure i had at least a couple of things from each collection ,even though i have similar or same stuff already. so many products just never get touched!! after owning them for a week, from now on I must try to be more sensible and only buy as i need. 

But i dont think its MACs fault for having so much variety, unless you are a makeup artist you dont need to have every eyeshadow or lipstick colour (as I think its impossible for one person to able to wear every single color) there are several shades of red lipstick, because many wont suit your colouring as well as one will. some are suited to darker skins and some for paler. it doesnt mean you have to own every single one. (unless an MA)
there are a lot of people who COLLECT, which is crazy because it will eventually go off!! I dont know where this collection mentality came from, you dont collect makeup you wear it!!!
MAC can argue that it offers an unbeatable selection for all skintones and types, but it is up to us as individuals to be sensible if we are limited by finances, excessive makeup is unnecessary as you just cant use it up. 
I reckon its best to invest in a product you do wear and use up. rather than have stuff collecting dust.
But its real hard not to fall for the hype!! me is saving for holiday 08 must not buy any makeup before that!! (try to anyway)


----------



## ambidextrous (Jul 2, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing... the last time I bought smth from MAC was January, 1 Parrot e/s, that's it since I feel I have enough of every color and could mix the rest. Even though I have fewer items than the collectors here I primarily buy to use and to be creative with colors. There's rarely anything that catches my eye from the LEs. There's just no point spending on smth you won't use. No offense but when I see people with so many products that have never been used and they keep buying and buying I'm wondering why...


----------



## invadersads (Jul 2, 2008)

i think this was really great. and as much as i find myself spending countless dollars on these products, i try to not get sucked in to the hype. like with those brushes. i WAS going to buy them but i went into the store and there were tons of workers there and they were telling EVERY customer how these things sell out within minutes of reliease and thats why they let you preorder them. i consider myself pretty good at feeding through the sales tactics. so i looked at the brushes, first glance i could tell they werent the same quality and thought, why will i spend 50% on bruehes that aren't mac quatliy? i'll get myself the standard ones and be happy because i know i got the quality i was looking for.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 2, 2008)

i actually feel bad for some of the girls here that i see sooo obsessed with MAC. alot of it is hype becuz NO, u do not need 16 of the almost identical shade of shadow just becuz its packaged diff with a catchy collection name along with hot ads and being LE.

i'm obsessed with MACs quality and my few fav shades that i like buying over n over. being obsessed with just buying their sht becuz its new and LE is so dumb. theres so much more to life then dropping $500 on makeup every month becuz MAC wants u to.why else is every fckin new shade they make LE?they want ur $$$ and their doing a good job getting it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2008)

well done on a super article/post! you've hit teh nail on teh head so many times! it is scary how obsessed some people are! i get excited about new products but i always make sure i can afford it and i don't have something else that does teh same job!

take for example new view. at first i was like 'ooohh i'm getting one!' but then actually thought about it and realised i have products that already do what new view does. so money saved!

i always get envious of girls who post massive hauls but then my hubby says that i probs appriciate my humble collection more because i use each product rather than have it for collection purposes. I mean blushes are a great example: i have a pink one (dollymix) and a peachy one (spaced out) and see no need for like 10 pink ones and stuff because they all look kinda the same!!


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, thank you for bringing this up! There really is a lot of hype around these products, and I find when I discuss these products amongst other MAC lovers on this site that I end up thinking I need the latest eyeshadow or something when I don't really need or want (ex: half of Cool Heat!). 

I used to follow MAC collections and just buy things that looked useful to me, but as of Feb/Mar of this year I have been practically buying full collections! I have spent over $500 since Naughty Nauticals- and keep telling myself it will end. But when? So now, looking at the collections coming up, I think I will only buy what I truly want or need, not just because they are LE or because everyone else is getting them. Like electroflash looks cool but I have 5 MES sitting in my drawer that I never use. Why buy more? So yea...

Thanks again!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting this.  I think a lot of it is true, and while we love Specktra, this site is ultimately enabling.  I am surprised that there hasn't been some defensive backlash to this post.  But at some point, there have to be limits to spending, on anything that is.

ETA: And it really does (and I mean this sincerely) makes me sad to see people justifying the purchase of an eye shadow over the tiniest of color differences.  I have been thinking a lot lately about cutting down on my MAC consumption.  There are a few Pro things I want, and then I am calming it waaaay down.  
Kudos to you for bringing this up.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i always get envious of girls who post massive hauls but then my hubby says that i probs appriciate my humble collection more because i use each product rather than have it for collection purposes. I mean blushes are a great example: i have a pink one (dollymix) and a peachy one (spaced out) and see no need for like 10 pink ones and stuff because they all look kinda the same!!_

 
Actually, that is really true.  I feel more satisfied when I know I am getting a lot of use out of a product, rather than it just sitting there.  When it's collecting dust I feel guilty and with so much, there are quite a few things collecting dust.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 2, 2008)

What a wonderful thread.  I myself was feeling guilty just a few days ago for falling into the hype of the COOL HEAT eyeshadow colors.

After reading a thread where there were countless raves on all the shadows I ordered them all online during the 15% discount.  The previous day i had_ just_ visited the MAC store and determined that I only wanted _one _of the shadows (solar white).  All the other colors were blues.  I am not experienced with blue e/s and knew it would not be a wise investment.  I already have 4 or  so shades of blue plus pigments that would serve its purpose.  I didnt need 4 more.

But I ordered them anyway because I got so exited after reading the thread and seeing all of the FOTDs.  Once the shadows arrived, I opened the box and looked at the shadows once.  They are still sitting in the same place on the side of my bed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WHile that purchase is no skin off my back financially, I think its the bigger picture that matters.  There is a *huge* hype surrounding this brand and most of us feed into it on some level

I do have many purchases which I am very happy with and always use.  But I also have lots that just sit there and should have never been bought in the first place if it would not have been for the HYPE.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow - fantastic post.  I love this kind of stuff and it made for a very good read!

Yes, MAC's marketing plan is unusual, but obviously, very effective.  So many other companies, including other EL brands, have a more "controlled" marketing/advertising approach and MAC is so far from "controlled".  They more or less, leave the advertising in the hands of the clients, which can lead to disaster in some aspects, but I haven't seen much evidence of it hurting MAC's image.  But, I've often wondered if they had a more direct advertising approach, how that would change the speculation around their product launches.  But does that speculation only advance their sales?


----------



## annie333 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wonderful article and so well-put.  As a person with an addictive personality, you absolutely nailed it when you spoke about collecting MAC appealing to people like myself.   When you pointed out the fact that MAC put out 49 LE collections I blinked several times before re-reading that part.  

Now, I admittedly buy too much MAC but I only justify it by stating that I can afford it and I harbor ZERO qualms about returning items I simply do not like.  (Perhaps you could write and article about how we are NOT hurting that company by returning items -- I see so many agonize over the prospect that we are somehow "upsetting" them by doing so).  

I further justify my purchases because I can easily afford to do so.  If I did not have such the excess income to use as desired, I would likely need to have the internet removed from my computer to avoid temptation.

Again, amazingly smart and insightful article.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 2, 2008)

First of all let me say that you have given me the motivation to finish my paper that is due in two hours. Your post was insightful, well-thought and just all around enlightening. I second your feelings about MAC and have found myself less interested in the brand. This is not to say that I don't shop there or that I have boycotted but in this time of gas and grocery prices, it comes down to survival (may sound drastic but DC gas prices are drastic along with a gallon of milk for $4). 
Although some people may have got their feathers ruffled because you used the term hype-you were completely right. Like Flava Flav said-Don't believe the HYPE!


----------



## amoona (Jul 2, 2008)

As I MAC employee and a marketing student I am compelled to comment. Once I started working for the company I began to realize exactly what you are saying. It is totally about the hype! We are told to only sell trend and only show customers trend. We are told to suggest trend in replacement of a perm item. We a prepped and hyped ourselves with gratis. Its that simple.

Honestly if you are a marketing student MAC is a great place to work while you are in school - I have learned a lot.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 2, 2008)

Great thread. I am  familiar with most of Mac marketing tactics. I definitely works for them. I definitely don't give in to the hype. I ONLY buy what I  really like and know I will use. I don't see the point of stacking up a bunch of items that look the same.  I have never finished an shadow, or blush.  Seems like most colors from LE collections can be duped from the Perm collection anyway.  Shoot the last LE collection I bought a few things from was Heatherette & Dazzleglass. No other collection had anything that appealed to me, so I didn't feel the need to buy something just because.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_i actually feel bad for some of the girls here that i see sooo obsessed with MAC. alot of it is hype becuz NO, u do not need 16 of the almost identical shade of shadow just becuz its packaged diff with a catchy collection name along with hot ads and being LE.

i'm obsessed with MACs quality and my few fav shades that i like buying over n over. being obsessed with just buying their sht becuz its new and LE is so dumb. theres so much more to life then dropping $500 on makeup every month becuz MAC wants u to.why else is every fckin new shade they make LE?they want ur $$$ and their doing a good job getting it._

 


I totally agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I hear people say they bought a color that they can't wear b/c it doesn't work for them, but they just bought it b/c of the packaging, or they just had to have something from a particular collection , or they skipped paying a bill for some mac , I think it's kinda ridiculous


----------



## nursie (Jul 2, 2008)

Ruffage, thank you so much for your well thought out (and researched!) post. I very much agree with what you are saying. One of the last times I was at the mac counter, I talked about the 'limited edition-ness' of mac with her. A lot of my friends HATE mac makeup because if they found something they like, then its gone later, which makes you feel like you need to buy four of something you like. But I understand that its is INGENIOUS of MAC to constantly roll out new products.

I've amassed a LOT more makeup than I know I'll be able to acutally USE, so this year I've been collecting different shades of eyeshadow because:
1. I like to have choices for different looks
2. The eyeshadows will be the longest lasting (rather than say, lipglasses)

I see drugstore brands getting more and more into the 'limited edition' marketing too now.

And finally, thankfully anything that I overbuy now I can give to my daughter! lol    Again, thank you for this post, I agree that no one should be forfeiting paying bills in order to get that last whatever at the MAC counter!


----------



## glamqueen1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruffage* 

 
_ 
  If you are uncertain whether you are affected by the limited edition hype, ask yourselves these questions:


  Would you have bought these items if they were on the permanent line?
  Would you have bought more than one of these items if they were on the permanent line?
  Do you find yourself eagerly checking Specktra and other sites again and again, eager for new information on collections?
  Do you find yourself hiding your purchases from family and friends?_

 
Thankyou for this interesting post, Ruffage! As I easily can answer "yes" to the questions above, I will have this post in mind when checking out Cool Heat and Sonic Chic tomorrow! Eventhough I don't get much ,this year for instance, I only purchased 2 eyeshadows and 1 MSF, I always think "do I _really_ need this?" And make sure I use it. Still, you're totally right, new releases are so much interesting than the permanent line..


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jul 2, 2008)

that was an excellent read and mirrored a lot of thoughts i have been having about mac and my makeup purchasing habits in general.

i definitely have 'collector' tendencies...so when something is LE i have a huge impulse to buy it so that i don't miss out...but when i look at my makeup 'collection', i realize that a lot of the LE colors are similar to the colors from the permanent line...

so to overcome my 'collector' tendencies i ask myself..."do i need this color?" "is there one i can get from the permanent line that is similar that i can buy in pan form and save some $$?", and 'will i use this at least once a week?"  

these questions have stopped me from buying 99% of what has come out with the new collections.

my other tendency is to be loyal to one brand.  i know that the quality of mac is consistent.  are there better alternatives out there with other brands?  sure!  but sometimes i just want to get an item without a huge search...so i turn to mac.  however, i have been reading all of the boycott info out there lately, and it has really turned me off of the loyalty bandwagon, and has made me branch out to other brands...which i'm actually enjoying.

as i was reading your article, i remembered something i had picked up in a psych class a long time ago...that when the economy takes a nose dive, lipstick sales go up.  let's face it, women like to shop.  when the economy takes a down turn, and our disposable income decreases, we may no longer have the money for a new purse, but we can still afford that slimshine...or that new LE eyeshadow...  interestingly, i have on many occasions found myself following that trend as well...

the bottom line from all of this rambling?  i like mac, but i am also consciously aware of both their tactics (lots of LE's, how they treat artists, etc).  this awareness does influence my purchasing decisions...and although i will continue to enjoy mac products, i vow not to give into my OCD and become a 'collector' of LE items that are nice colors that for the large part remain unused...

i have to add that although i recognize that spectra.net does also help create hype, it also allows me to make purchasing decisions from my own home (and sometimes from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...which actually stops me from impulse shopping...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i do realize this was a long rambling reply...but thanks again for your very informative post!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you Ruffage.  We all need a gut check from time to time!  MAC's marketing department is clearly genius and worthy of being studied.  Look in the Traincase forum and the fruits of their efforts is VERY apparent.  I too am easily able to admit that I am affected by the LE hype.  I too purchased every Cool Heat shadow and have only used two of them.  

I think at the heart of this "hype"  is really a self-esteem issue.

I believe if you were to survey all the members of this website and ask them about their feelings about themselves you might find that many of us purchase makeup to fill a void.  Makeup seems to be a filler for less than stellar self esteem.  Self conscious about your weight... buy a contouring blush to contour your cheeks and take off 20 pounds. Buy a bright blue eyeshadow to draw attention to your eyes instead of double chin.  While you might grow out of that outfit... you can use this lipgloss whatever weight you are!  Self conscious about your skin? Purchase this foundation to even out your complexion.  True this is a marketing technique, but ultimately, the marketing departments are playing into our society's (and women's in particular) low self esteem.  A study was recently done about how often a woman is subjected to unrealistic pictures of the ideal woman (internet, TV, magazines) on a daily basis and the number was insanely high....something like 25-50 times.  We, as women, in turn want to emulate and be just like these celebrities and are willing to do whatever neccessary...botox, plastc surgery, makeup...   While I do love this site, it only helps further this.  

Is an eyeshadow going to turn your life around? No. Might it make you feel great about yourself for a day? Sure. Ultimately, if we spent the amount of time and energy that we do on this site and on makeup in general, on something truly good for us (exercise, healthy cooking, etc) I wouldn't doubt that there would be a whole lot more happy women out there.  Myself included...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 2, 2008)

I love shopping, I love spending money, I love collecting, and I am materialistic. xD

Thank you for your thoughts. It's an awesome analysis of MAC. Thank you.


----------



## tripwirechick (Jul 2, 2008)

Fantastic read. The last few months I have been wondering why I have thoughts like 'I can't afford new shoes because xxx collection is being released', and realising just how ridiculous it is... and why I bought 9 tendertones and 9 dazzleglasses...
The timing of this post is excellent. People are starting to become overwhelmed and exhausted with all of the LE being released, myself included.
Now when I go to the counter next week to get Cool Heat I will think long and hard about whether I really need anything or not.. I think I will find that the answer is no


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 3, 2008)

damn this enlightenment has changed some opinions. i think that mac is still the shit but i used to get "mac fever" and run to the counter every other thurs. It gave me much joy to go home with new le stuff but yea after seeing 1/2 my collection at the cco that went out the window. but those post def have me thinking, and have left me whit a "now what?" feeling.


----------



## Ruffage (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts and taking the time to post responses in this thread.

At first I posted this and was worried that it may have come across the wrong way, as it did unfortunately in the other thread where I perhaps, should have taken into the account of others' feelings when I suggested that MAC may not be all that and have not clarified why I defended my use of the word "hype".  It was because I realized I could be hijacking the thread and try to avoid further off-course discussion.

I am certainly not trying to attack anyone's beloved hobby or trying to make them feel bad about it.  After all, it is a very glamorous, pretty one that some had taken care in which to invest their time, money and effort.  I'm not suggesting that those who have the disposable income to buy things from LE collections that they are mentally ill or unthinking zombies.  There are people who have been loyal to MAC for reasons only they themselves know, and I'm not so arrogant to try to tell them that the only reason they buy is because of marketing.

I also apologize to those to whom I have come across as some kind of snooty know-it-all, trying to condescend to the rest of the forum.  Maybe it was my English?  It's actually my second language so I am always using a more formal version of it to avoid misunderstandings.  Perhaps it came across a bit blunt online.  But if I really were such a person who thinks she's above everyone else in intellect, I would not have taken the time to type out such a long article to start a discussion.

On Specktra, we are all equals.  We are all women and men of common sense, and some have also attended or are currently attending college.  We can see this in the posts in this thread for instance, where members have kindly contributed tips on how to cut back on purchases, expressed their feelings on this topic, shared their knowledge (a couple of which explore subjects that I think are even touchier than the original post's, such as self-esteem issues in women) from classes and other sources, and their experience from working with MAC.  There are those who have taken an introspective look at their purchasing habits, assessed whether they are affected by hype and share it with the rest of us, which takes courage.  It is because of Specktra's knowledge and the willingness to share it that makes it such a great place in which to spend time.

In the end, the original posts in this thread were not typed up with the intention to disrupt the harmony of this forum.  It was not written for those who are well established in the hobby of MAC and are happy to be so.  This was written for those of us who sometimes wonder:  To where has my money gone?  Why do I have impulses to buy things only to regret them later?  Why do I check Specktra more often than I check my email?  Why are my spouse/family/friends always bringing up how much MAC I buy in such a grave manner?  Why am I suddenly so loyal to one particular brand?

It's all glamorous fun and make up games, until someone runs into credit card debt, or even in one case skipped utility bills.  Hopefully this thread and its contributers will help some of us understand a bit better why we buy in such a way.

To answer to a few specific posts:

*florabundance: *A friend of mine who is a grad student in the field of anthropology (as oppose to I, lowly undergrad ) suggests that if you are interested in such research, you can check out business anthropology courses.

*annie333:* Unfortunately I don't know much about how returned products affect MAC, and I try not to talk about things I don't know much about.  Maybe someone here who has an idea about the cost of returned products to the company and/or the measures companies take to deter product returning can share with us?

*TUPRNUT:* I personally don't think the direct advertising approach would work well for MAC.  To elaborate, one of the charms of MAC is that LE collections' information is rarely just out there on print or TV.  They usually come in the form of a beauty editor's "discovery" or recommendation, or through blogs and forums which seem to outsiders provide "exclusive" information.  

This seemingly stumbling across information not only enhances the word-of-mouth appeal and trust, but also gives customers a feeling similar to having exclusive access to a club, kind of like being a fashion insider and as someone "in the know".  It adds to the prestige (and fun factor) of the brand.  This is probably why in recent years Sephora followed by starting the "beauty insider" program and distributing "insider's scoop", instead of just calling it a "customer loyalty program" and "newsletters".  If MAC were to go the direct approach, it may lose some of its glamor and prestige.  

Also with print ads it is easier to keep track of how many LE collections they come out with (example, some keep magazines and thumb through them time to time), as oppose to coming across one or two blog posts or threads about each every other week.   If you start seeing the same brand coming out with different products every week, throughout the year on say, a billboard near where you work, you may start to perceive the brand as fickle, gimmicky, or even desperate.  Once customers decide its overwhelming, LE collections stops being special.


----------



## nadiya (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you for this Ruffage. I think your posting has been very timely. To be honest I think MAC has gone a bit far lately with the number of collections they've been releasing. I also resent the fact that at the same time they have been discontinuing many excellent products from the permanent line, which I suspect is not a coincidence.

The red flag for me was when I found out they'll be releasing the Sharkskin paintstick as a LE item later this year. Uh... didn't they just discontinue this from the permanent line? Kind of a cynical way to treat customers I think.

I agree we all need to ask ourselves before we buy a LE product "would I buy this if it was in the permanent line?"

I still love MAC and plan to keep buying their products. But I now realise that many products that they release are almost identical, and that many of their best LE items do get re-released eventually. I'm also starting to realise there's plenty of other brands out there that have beautiful colours that I can buy without fear of falling "in love" with them because they're all part of the permanent line.


----------



## aimee (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_Thank you for this Ruffage. I think your posting has been very timely. To be honest I think MAC has gone a bit far lately with the number of collections they've been releasing. I also resent the fact that at the same time they have been discontinuing many excellent products from the permanent line, which I suspect is not a coincidence.

The red flag for me was when I found out they'll be releasing the Sharkskin paintstick as a LE item later this year. Uh... didn't they just discontinue this from the permanent line? Kind of a cynical way to treat customers I think.

I agree we all need to ask ourselves before we buy a LE product "would I buy this if it was in the permanent line?"

I still love MAC and plan to keep buying their products. But I now realise that many products that they release are almost identical, and that many of their best LE items do get re-released eventually. I'm also starting to realise there's plenty of other brands out there that have beautiful colours that I can buy without fear of falling "in love" with them because they're all part of the permanent line._

 
as far as the LE collection goes solar field, future earth and neo sci fi are named as 3 collections but i see it as one since they come out at the same time haha
if i dont like a shadow or a color i dont get it just because its limited
still i like those collections cuz its fun to find out and talk about what they might come up next ...thats how i see it


----------



## nadiya (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_as far as the LE collection goes solar field, future earth and neo sci fi are named as 3 collections but i see it as one since they come out at the same time haha
if i dont like a shadow or a color i dont get it just because its limited
still i like those collections cuz its fun to find out and talk about what they might come up next ...thats how i see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here, I buy shadow colours for the fun and because I like seeing what's going to come out next. I also think MAC releases a lot of LE colours that are such great basics they really should be part of the permanent line (I think the opposite goes for some permanent colours too mind you, some aren't as good and don't really need to be permanent). What I mean is that I've realised I don't need to buy yet another teal eyeshadow, even it is a fabulous LE version that may never be released again. How often do I even wear teal for that matter, lol?


----------



## Dianora (Jul 3, 2008)

This is a great thread. I, too, wonder a bit sometimes at people who skip bills to buy MAC and buy entire collections even though there are items in it they don't use. I don't think your post came across as snooty or condescending at all - I didn't read the original thread you posted in, but this one is informative and non-judgmental. 

I've said before when people complain about all the LE collections that _MAC only puts out what we buy._ Obviously, somewhere along the way they noticed it was more profitable to squeeze out LE after LE collection rather than focus on their perm items. As consumers, we can change that by A) only buying what we will wear and B) comparing LE items to perm items and purchasing the perm dupes. 

I'm really, really picky with what I buy because of my current income - I've only purchased 2 eyeshadows and 3 paint pots this year (and luckily was gifted with Cool Heat shadows for my birthday) and I've STILL got colors that look the same. If I'd taken the time to swatch the N eyeshadows and compare them with what I already own, my 2008 haul would be down to only 3 paint pots.

Out of all those questions you asked, Ruffage, I do come to Specktra almost every day to see if there is any new news. But it does help, because while my initial reaction is, "Ooooh, pretty, must have," getting the news ahead of time allows me to spend some time with my collection going, "Okay, what do I already own that's just like that?" I'd originally planned to get most of the Cool Heat shadows and then eventually convinced myself that the teals/greens/blues I already own were sufficient and that I should just use those more often - and then my stepmom went and bought them for my birthday, making it all a moot point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (And I'm so glad she did, these colors are gorgeous)

Plus, it makes work less boring.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Thank you for this truthful, intelligent and articulate post. In honesty, I am aware that the hype surrounding MAC is the fundamental part of its charm, but truthfully, I don't care. To me, that is what makes it fun to be a part of and interesting to purchase. That said, i'm not one to find something that "omg, i must have" in every single collection - far from it. 

What struck me most was the part about guerrilla marketing, because I distinctly remember that when I first came to recognise MAC as a brand was after I went to see Christina Aguilera's stripped tour in '02. I was only 12, and i was awed by all her looks that night, so i flipped through the tourbook to find out as much as I could have about wardrobe and makeup. When I saw that all cosmetics were by MAC and MAC Artists i had it in my mind from that age that when i'd start wearing make up, it would HAVE to be this brand.

Again, thanks for this, so thought-provoking and interesting!

p.s. does this kind of research appear in Social Anthropolgy courses too?_

 
omggggggg.. I seriously remember reading an article about the fact that CA wears pretty much *nothing* but MAC a few years ago and thinking "thats it.. Im wearing MAC.. nothing else.. I dont care what I have to do but I will LOOK like christina aguilera." HAHAHA... that jsut really hit close to home.

Anyways...

As someone who is fairly "new" to MAC-- meaning I didnt start really buying it until February 06... I have to say that... I am now completely addicted, and Iraelly dont know if it has *much* to do w/ LE collections, even though they do play a big role.

I dont have a MAC counter or store anywhere around me, but after buying one l/g (c-thru.. GREAT purchase!) for the first time in 06 after seeing a friend of mine who lives in tampa wearing it, I was completely hooked. While down there visiting, I was SO captivated by their colors, all the exciting DIFFERENT l/gs and l/s... (which i think is the samereason why i have dreams about eyeshadows at the mac counter now) that I ended up letting the MA do a makeover on me and buying over $500 worth in my first haul.. I remember copying my friend and getting retrospeck as my first e/s too.. I was hooked.

The packaging I think has a lot to do with it... I remember going back to my boyfriends, spreading my collection out of the floor and taking each eyeshadow, l/g, brush, foundation, moisturizer, etc out of that BEAUTIFUL black box and just oogling the gorgeousness of the packaging... I dreampt all night about millions of eyeshadows in pretty black boxes...

I totally also gave into the "hype" of MAC, but i still find myself smiling when I see my new package arriving in the mail all nice and neat in their black boxes.. maybe I'm weird, I dont know...

The fact that MAC is so readily used in the fashion and entertainment industry is also what gets me.. I am the kind of person who sees something (aka christina aguilera's look) and says "Ill be damned if Im not going to get my makeup to look JUST LIKE THAT"... and then I find out that MAC is what was used.. it fuels my addiction even more 

*"look at me! Im wearing the same make-up as the stars.. look at my collection! look at how glam and fabulous I am!.. screw your drugstore brands, im wearing MAC!"*

I think its awesome that you wrote something like this because I think every one of us can relate to it in some way... Great job!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_omggggggg.. I seriously remember reading an article about the fact that CA wears pretty much *nothing* but MAC a few years ago and thinking "thats it.. Im wearing MAC.. nothing else.. I dont care what I have to do but I will LOOK like christina aguilera." HAHAHA... that jsut really hit close to home._

 
Ohhhh snap!!! LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_*"look at me! Im wearing the same make-up as the stars.. look at my collection! look at how glam and fabulous I am!.. screw your drugstore brands, im wearing MAC!"*_

 
how freaking true.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_Thank you Ruffage. We all need a gut check from time to time! MAC's marketing department is clearly genius and worthy of being studied. Look in the Traincase forum and the fruits of their efforts is VERY apparent. I too am easily able to admit that I am affected by the LE hype. I too purchased every Cool Heat shadow and have only used two of them. 

I think at the heart of this "hype" is really a self-esteem issue.

I believe if you were to survey all the members of this website and ask them about their feelings about themselves you might find that many of us purchase makeup to fill a void. Makeup seems to be a filler for less than stellar self esteem. Self conscious about your weight... buy a contouring blush to contour your cheeks and take off 20 pounds. Buy a bright blue eyeshadow to draw attention to your eyes instead of double chin. While you might grow out of that outfit... you can use this lipgloss whatever weight you are! Self conscious about your skin? Purchase this foundation to even out your complexion. True this is a marketing technique, but ultimately, the marketing departments are playing into our society's (and women's in particular) low self esteem. A study was recently done about how often a woman is subjected to unrealistic pictures of the ideal woman (internet, TV, magazines) on a daily basis and the number was insanely high....something like 25-50 times. We, as women, in turn want to emulate and be just like these celebrities and are willing to do whatever neccessary...botox, plastc surgery, makeup... While I do love this site, it only helps further this. 

Is an eyeshadow going to turn your life around? No. Might it make you feel great about yourself for a day? Sure. Ultimately, if we spent the amount of time and energy that we do on this site and on makeup in general, on something truly good for us (exercise, healthy cooking, etc) I wouldn't doubt that there would be a whole lot more happy women out there. Myself included..._

 

I totally agree with this. I honestly look foward to putting makeup on every single day (esp my e/s!).. but not nec because I have a specific inperfection that I want to hide, but because while I've struggled with an eating disorder my entire life, I found MAC when I was just starting to come to terms with it and stop throwing up my food all the time.

For me it was almost as though MAC was another outlet to look "pretty" without killing my body...

Now that I'm finally OVER all my body issues (not to say I dont have days where I look in the mirror and think "I seriously hate my body".. because I do!)... I think that subconsiously I hold onto MAC as the thing that helped me get over my eating disorder.. 

Wearing MAC for me has become such an obsession because when I put on my makeup, I feel GORGEOUS.. I feel on top of the world, and the fact that its MAC and my face alone is worth probably 100's of $$ (as materialistic as that makes me sound)... makes me feel even BETTER about myself, you know?


----------



## roselyn112 (Jul 3, 2008)

Amazing Article!!!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2008)

Great post, I'm happy to finally see one of these up.

Most folks are not understanding the concept of, "you already have a similar shade of that blue... do you really need to get this one just because it's a tad bit lighter or LE? It looks the same when you wear it." I stress that a lot in my posts to save folks their time/money - but I totally understand more now that they're being built up on hype.

I too have "fallen" for this, but it's more because it happens to be something I already_ needed_ as oppose to something I just _wanted._ I'm still in the search for that perfect yellow or red, haha. Recently, I've seen Cool Heat and it totally bugs me how much it's colors resembles ones from the permanent line - Freshwater is a perfect duplicate for the recent blues I've seen come out.

I never understood backups - I know folks have their HG and all, but I hear often how MAC re-promotes products a year or two later. So to me, it's not worth buying 20 of the same eyeshadow when I'm not even done with my 1st one. Plus, folks tend to forget that MAKEUP DOES EXPIRE! 

In the end, it's one's own money - and they should spend however they want to freely. But, I really wish folks looked at their collection and check to see if they really NEED it instead of falling for the hype. 

But makeup is a great thing/hobby... don't get me wrong, It's one of my many obsessions but it isn't my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC really does have a genius in Marketing. To be that bastard with Millions


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have always hated the LE lines...that doesn't meanI don't buy anything from them..i went 2 years without buying anything from MAC..in the last year i have started to buy MAC again...but it's been driving me crazy with all these LE lines..it seems every couple of weeks there is a new collection....atleast over the years I have learned not to buy just because it is LE...now i only buy what i actually like...MAC doesn't have the best products, however it does have a wide range of e/s, which i love, but some of their products well they suck..like foundations..horrible, IMO..

I do find it crazy when people buy 5, 10 of backups for a product...i have only bought one back up and that was Lucky Green e/s......i see it as they always come out with new collections...so there will always be something better...and they also repromte all the time


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't hate the LE lines, and I don't let myself fall into the hype either so to speak. I thought I did, but compared to a LOT of people, I was really controlled with my spending. I only got colors I REALLY needed. Sure, I'll let myself get excited over all the beautiful colors getting released... but I don't need 50 shades of purple, I'm NOT an MA.

I think it helps when you think of building a collection by the colors you need. I know once I finish building the colors I want (which is REALLY soon!) I will slow down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be happy with my colors. I build my collection from LE actually, so that having something limited in production will make me happy, but I can always find a similar color in the perm line once it runs out or when another LE collection comes out with a similar color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That being said, this was an insightful article all the same, if I had much more money than that of which I work REALLY hard for, I probably would let myself fall into hype more.  But since I don't, I can't let myself. I won't go hungry just to have fancy make-up. But man, because some will... MAC does have fantastic marketing indeed!


----------



## aimee (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_I totally agree with this. I honestly look foward to putting makeup on every single day (esp my e/s!).. but not nec because I have a specific inperfection that I want to hide, but because while I've struggled with an eating disorder my entire life, I found MAC when I was just starting to come to terms with it and stop throwing up my food all the time.

For me it was almost as though MAC was another outlet to look "pretty" without killing my body...

Now that I'm finally OVER all my body issues (not to say I dont have days where I look in the mirror and think "I seriously hate my body".. because I do!)... I think that subconsiously I hold onto MAC as the thing that helped me get over my eating disorder.. 

Wearing MAC for me has become such an obsession because when I put on my makeup, I feel GORGEOUS.. I feel on top of the world, and the fact that its MAC and my face alone is worth probably 100's of $$ (as materialistic as that makes me sound)... makes me feel even BETTER about myself, you know?_

 
aww this touched me im glad your over your eating disorder
i have an ED too and i just feel pretty when i wear make up
its like a mask ...its the person i wanna be....i dont wanna be the person without make up because the person without has a lower self esteem
sounds sad i know but hey make up is fun ...i like to be creative...its a hobby too ...i like MAC because of the Quality...i used to buy Chanel and dior before and versace so its still cheaper to buy MAC


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2008)

Great article and thank you for all of your insight.

I def have collector tendencies... I have all my life for anything that I get into.  I don't think there is anything wrong with collecting makeup... as long as you enjoy it.  I don't believe that you should not pay bills or use your grocery money towards Mac... that is wrong.  I made a comment a few days ago that I said that I will be eating beans on toast but that was a bit of a joke.  I use my spending money on Mac... that is money after all bills, food, and savings.  I have alot of excess money every month... I don't drink or smoke and really enjoy buying makeup.  It is something that gives me fulfillment and makes me happy.

I have tons of makeup and have spent alot of money but I use everything that I have.  I put everything into rotation and make sure that everything get used within a month.  There are colours that get used more than others but those are usually my highlighters.  

Since I started collecting in 2006, I have only ever regretted about 3 sets of purchases... CShock, Fafi, and Antiquitease MES.  I ended up selling them and getting all my money back... so I wasn't too bothered about it.  I have dupped some colours but I am usually very careful in what I buy so I don't have too similiar colours.  I have fallen into the hype and as I said regretted a few purchases.

If you enjoy it, don't feel bad about spending money on Mac and getting excited about the collections.  I love them and love Mac... I don't agree with some of their policies and do wish they would stop have so many LE collections... I think one big collection and month would be brilliant.  

Will I stop buying Mac... No.
Will I think about what I buy...  Will try but you never know w/ me.


----------



## little_miss_mac (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write up an educated analysis of mac's philosophy and marketing techniques and their effects on us (as the consumers).  It has been a real eye opener and wake up call to me, as a 'newbie' to mac (i only started buying mac last christmas), although in this short space of time I have fallen into many of the marketing traps that you have outlined.  I am glad I have read this before I do further damage to my (or rather, my parents') bank account.  Yes, Mac is very clever with it's marketing schemes and has successfully done what all companies seek to do: reach the maximum target audience possible (did I word that right?) as stated in their 'philosophy'.  Mac has many followers from young (I should know im 15) to old.  I think modern technology plays a very important role in it's popularity amongst consumers.  I  have noticed that no other company that has got such outstanding results from 'guerilla' marketing.  You are soooo right when you explain how Mac takes advantage of the human tendency to accept gifts in such a manner that negativity towards the gift is _never occurs, infact very much the opposite.  This does lead to a chain reaction in consumers.  Easily.  As simple as... the beauty blogger receives the 'gift' (a selection of an upcoming *never before seen* collection, and reviews the products in such a manner that the average consumer is compelled to obtain whatever 'item' at any cost.  This proves to be a problem for people who just cannot help themselves, but is probably sending Mac's sales through the roof!  Mac doesn't even have to spend millions on advertising - we do the dirty work for them.  

But really, I think that it is a lot of fun and very exciting (lol very much like at christmas) when we find out about *exclusive* information (yes clearly mac has me tied down.....), as long as we do not get too carried away.  This is when the problem arises.  I have learnt a lot from reading this excellent report, and in future I will always ask myself those Important Questions before any purchases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Hilly (Jul 4, 2008)

MAC = geniuses


----------



## amber_j (Jul 4, 2008)

Excellent, insightful article. Very well written and very true.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_aww this touched me im glad your over your eating disorder
i have an ED too and i just feel pretty when i wear make up
its like a mask ...its the person i wanna be....i dont wanna be the person without make up because the person without has a lower self esteem
sounds sad i know but hey make up is fun ...i like to be creative...its a hobby too ...i like MAC because of the Quality...i used to buy Chanel and dior before and versace so its still cheaper to buy MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree with what you said- its insane how much better a feel about myself when I put on make-up.. esp MAC.. its like "pretty in a bottle" HAHA... I know it sounds so bad but Im glad that I have someone who can relate to me on that level...

It def is a mask... and a damn good one at that


----------



## divineparadise (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for this very interesting article and I think you really prove to be an intelligent consumer who cares not just about herself but also the general well-being of the makeup community.

I have some friends who boycott MAC - their LE collections are one of the main reasons. Why so many LE? Is it really LE? and whether the colours are just repeats? I know makeup enthusiasts will say NO - but everyone has their own viewpoint.

For myself - I strictly control what I buy and I will only buy stuff that I need - there will be a never-ending list of MSFs, MES... and yes I do fantastise that I can own a whole collection!

But fantasies aside, I really use whatever money I have in excess of what needs to be paid, I never owe credit cards bills and what I have from MAC (not alot, really) is what I need!


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you for writing this article. I found it really interesting how MAC indirectly advertises it's products. I especially liked the questions at the end, to see if we were swept up by the hype. There have been many times when I thought "No, I don't think there's anything I like from this collection." and then after reading threads and discussions, I find myself buying the product! Thank you again for this article.


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, ruffage, for your series of intelligent, analytical posts. I find it refreshing in a sea of LE madness. I've been into MAC since 1996 and don't recall a time when I was on alt.fashion (Usenet newsgroup), where MAC collections caused such a frenzy that people were prompted to buy a) whole collections and b) multiple back-ups!

It is of course anyone's perogative to spend their money however they wish, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. But at the same time, I appreciate that there exists a logical perspective that takes a few steps back from this unusual consumption behaviour and asks, "what is really going on here? How does it affect all of us?" 

I don't feel like it rains on anyone's parade - nobody is asking anyone to cease enjoying makeup. I freely choose to partake in the Color Collection forum to weigh in on my fantasy hauls, but at the end of the day I also make my decision to walk away from the counter after taking a good look at the new collections. It is fun to obsess, coo, and drool over the products. For me, part of what is fun about Specktra is the freedom and ability to do just that. But I also welcome "deeper," analytical perspectives and take them as seriously as I do my obsessing over new collections (which I don't end up buying, eventually).


----------



## TDoll (Jul 6, 2008)

This is a very intelligent and well written article. It was a very interesting read.  
I think the marketing tactics used by MAC are genius. They're definitely doing a good job of creating this hype and sucking people in.  That said, I wouldn't buy it or have made it my primary makeup brand if the products sucked.  To me, the colors and quality can't be beat for the price.  That's why I use it.  Sure, it's fun to buy the LE things, but I only buy colors that are wearable on me and that I like. I'm not the type to buy out a whole collection because its LE.  Thank the Lord I have will power, or I would probably be broke.  However, I know there are a lot of people that do, just for the sake of collecting.  MAC products have become like little collector's items for some.  Which is great...  if people have the money to do so, then by all means, collect!  But I'm not gonna go broke over some eye shadow or lipstick.


----------



## Janice (Jul 6, 2008)

Fantastic post, lots of good feedback in this thread.

From a Specktra perspective - Specktra was founded on an enthusiasm for the MAC brand, a place for open and honest discussion, and ultimately a place where people can connect and educate one another over a common interest. Specktra has no formal association to MAC Cosmetics and though we may be focused on the brand there is no bias and we remain as a community independent from the brand. In fact lately we, your beauty editors and Glam Soup hosts, frequently feel quite critical in our opinion new product introductions. This is not to say that there aren't still outstanding products being produced, or that the line as a whole doesn't still have quality products (because it does!). Specktra is an independent resource and much of our information is homegrown and thus extremely reliable. I'd like to mention the collection you specifically mentioned in your article (Red She Said) was not an intentional leak as I myself discovered the information and it was NOT meant for public consumption.

Specktra was around long before MAC began sending out free product like candy to influential new media (bloggers). Specktra is an original community - what the clones can't replicate is the quality of member here. Members like Ruffage, who has opened the eyes of more people than she probably realized or intended and who has probably given MAC a good view of the eventual finesse they will have to employ in their marketing strategy and product development to retain long term MAC loyalists & MAC evangelists.

While we want to see the best for things we love, as a community exchanging information we have the ability to sort the good from the bad and spare the pocketbooks of many shoppers who read up on their purchases before taking the plunge. LE's aren't so LE anymore, generally you can wait a few days to hear feedback before heading to your counter. There isn't such a short production run for LE items anymore, and many times counters/stores/online will be restocked more than once for popular items. This community also has the benefit of many resident artists who advise us what to look out for and what they might not spend their own money on. All this information presents a very savvy and smart shopper who can make an educated decision at the counter. 

If you decide you don't enjoy using MAC Cosmetics anymore, or no longer have a favorable opinion of the brand, don't feel like you're slighting Specktra. The community is varied, independent and while we are founded on enthusiasm for the brand there is an excellent discussion forum full of wonderful people who have more than one brand or interest in common.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 6, 2008)

Ruffage, thanks so much for sharing with us your insight and helping some of us reign in our common sense!  I'm rethinking my Color Forms pre-order now, not as a knee-jerk response to your article but seriously, I'm buying the palette for ONE colour I'm totally falling in love with and am simply justifying the others because they're "made to work well".  And the lips palette because Flash of Flesh was my first LE purchase and I'd love to have it again re-formulated... but I can't see myself using a lip palette often anyway.

Ever since the latest new info release I've reached my saturation point of LE details.  I've only been visiting 2 collection threads but sadly for me they hardly move at the pace they did 2-3 weeks ago because of all the other collections.  I've wanted to get into reading those other threads but whew, it's waaaay too much reading to go through!  I don't know how others juggle reading up on those threads.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_Is an eyeshadow going to turn your life around? No. Might it make you feel great about yourself for a day? Sure. Ultimately, if we spent the amount of time and energy that we do on this site and on makeup in general, on something truly good for us (exercise, healthy cooking, etc) I wouldn't doubt that there would be a whole lot more happy women out there.  Myself included..._

 
And after readying this thread for the last 1/2 hr, your comment totally hit me where it hurts - in a good way!  I love Specktra just like I love MAC but I've got to cut down on both and rehabilitate my wallet and my cushy arse!

On a following thought... If I could read Specktra while working out I'd totally do it. =D


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 8, 2008)

There are alot of valid points raised in this thread. The people at Mac are excellent at marketing. If you want proof, check out the Sonic Chic thread ~ people are posting that they got up early just to order from the website. Mac has managed to create an extremely devoted client base.


----------



## rbella (Jul 8, 2008)

If by "people" you mean me, then yes I did.  And, yes, I am very happy that I am a dedicated MAC client, along with NARS, Chanel and Dior.  I think MAC does a fantastic job of marketing, this article if nothing else is proof of that.  I'm having trouble understanding why it affects anyone else if I choose to get excited about the "hype" regarding MAC?


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_LE's aren't so LE anymore,_

 
I am so agree with this term. Indeed MAC LE aren't so LE anymore, due to all those repromotes. It just lost that exclusiveness once it is being repromote.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah it's so true that limited edition means nothing now. for example i was quite sad that i didn't get a metal x shadow last year and the ones on ebay are very expencive (i don't pay silly prices for make up) but now i hear they'll be re-promoted this christmas!


----------



## quizshow (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_What a wonderful thread. I myself was feeling guilty just a few days ago for falling into the hype of the COOL HEAT eyeshadow colors.

After reading a thread where there were countless raves on all the shadows I ordered them all online during the 15% discount. The previous day i had just visited the MAC store and determined that I only wanted one of the shadows (solar white). All the other colors were blues. I am not experienced with blue e/s and knew it would not be a wise investment. I already have 4 or so shades of blue plus pigments that would serve its purpose. I didnt need 4 more.

But I ordered them anyway because I got so exited after reading the thread and seeing all of the FOTDs. Once the shadows arrived, I opened the box and looked at the shadows once. They are still sitting in the same place on the side of my bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WHile that purchase is no skin off my back financially, I think its the bigger picture that matters. There is a *huge* hype surrounding this brand and most of us feed into it on some level

I do have many purchases which I am very happy with and always use. But I also have lots that just sit there and should have never been bought in the first place if it would not have been for the HYPE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I caught myself doing the same thing.  Swatching the collection in person, deciding I only want one or two items, then coming to Specktra and reading all the raves and thinking I need more.  Now, I stick to what I know looked good and not what can be "worked" with.

And thanks for the research and post.  I really got addicted just in the last 6 months, but with so many collections,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I quickly realized there was no way I could keep up with everything.  So choosy I have become.   Kinda pains me to look at all the black boxes stacked in my makeup drawer that haven't been used beyond swatching.


----------



## quizshow (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_I am so agree with this term. Indeed MAC LE aren't so LE anymore, due to all those repromotes. It just lost that exclusiveness once it is being repromote._

 
And I think it's diluting the specialness of the brand.  Kind of dissapointing that they can't come up with truly new stuff.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_If by "people" you mean me, then yes I did.  And, yes, I am very happy that I am a dedicated MAC client, along with NARS, Chanel and Dior.  I think MAC does a fantastic job of marketing, this article if nothing else is proof of that.  I'm having trouble understanding why it affects anyone else if I choose to get excited about the "hype" regarding MAC?_

 
I don't think it affects anyone whether others get excited over Mac, purchase Mac, etc. To each his own. I pointed this out as an example of Mac's skill at marketing. 

I did not intend to single you out. There were alot of people out there who have been checking out the Mac site religiously waiting to order the new products. Again, what others do has no impact on me but, again, it's a good example of how powerful marketing/hype can be.


----------



## FrazzledOne (Jul 9, 2008)

Great post. I was suckered into the LE hype buying every e/s sight unseen since Lady Danger came out.  I recently got a good look at my stash and I have enought e/s to last 10 lifetimes, so why do I need more? For example, I have a full 15 palette of green shadows , especially since I rarely wear green. Go figure.
I haven't bought any MAC since the N Collection and will only buy a replacement lipstick if needed. 

But it never hurts to look at the new products even thought most can be duped, and their "looks" section is great for inspiration.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Jul 9, 2008)

This article was very insightful on the world of MAC.. While I've heard of similar stories about this from MAC employees, I only heard them in there sugar-coated versions.  I've been to many MAC locations where I felt I was being talked at.. kinda how an infomercial just talks and rants.. etc.. and sad to say alot of the beauty industry is about how well you can sell a product.. (one of the hugest things I couldnt stand about working @ sephora).. and not about the artistry!

However, there must be the realization that no matter how you look @ it MAC will always be prosperous.  MAC has various consumer groups, the largest being our generation but more importantly the Baby Boomers.  There may be all these people buying limited edition collections, but there are still the ladies in their late 40's and 50's who just want to buy their regular old studio fix or chestnut pencil.. so as long as there are baby boomers there will be a surplus of sales for MAC and many other areas of the consumer market... the baby boomers are still the biggest consumers and this is because goods are targetted towards them ( yes im a sociology major lol).. and causality ensures that aadvertisers will keep targetting them.....
-the part about MAC artists slipping in under independent artists noses was extremely helpful.


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks, this has gotten me thinking quite a bit.

For example, when Heatherette came out, I bought Smooth Harmony. I can honestly say that I've used it maybe twice but I honestly have no use for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should think about this before buying more, as I'm perfectly happy with my staples. I sometimes branch out but I usually just stick with a few different quads of looks that I've made.


----------



## geeko (Sep 7, 2008)

hmm... i admit i used to be into the hype, especially when it came to the msfs

But after thinking it through, I don't think i'll be buying anymore msfs. IMHO, between beauty powders and msfs, I feel that beauty powders are way better in terms of texture and under rated as compared to msfs. I sold off my Shimpagne msf before because it was too grittery in terms of texture. Light flush turned a weird Orangy pink bronze on me .... I'm still comtemplating whether to sell my light flush or keep it for collection's sake

Although I bought almost the whole sonic chic collection plus 2 backups, I did so because I'm a sucker for blushers in general and when i tested the textures at the counter, I fell in love with the texture instantly....It's no where as grittery as the MSFS...I wish MAC would make the sonic chic a perm line because the blushers in this collection are EXCELLENT. So much so that I don't use my regular MAC blushers anymore and find myself reaching out for my mineralized blushers. This is one collection which i felt it was worth the money to spend on. 

And the reason why i have 16 or more different colors of turqoise/teal MAC shadows is because I just LOVE the color turqoise or teal...but i have stopped myself from buying some turqoise shadows before e.g. like the one from starflash because i told myself "You have too much turqoise/teal shadows...finish at least one before u buy again...unless the color is Unique!" 
And i'm glad i didnt' buy cause i tested the color out at the counter, and the texture is disappointing.

I only bought one item from the heatherette collection ... that's alpha girl. I bought it because I loved the color (not only the packaging).

Although i do get sucked into the hype at times, I think i'm more of a rational consumer. 

I only buy colors that I like and i would use. E.G. the heatherette eyeshadow palettes were darn pretty...but as i had similar colors in my existing make up collection, I saw no point in buying it just for the packagin.


----------



## junerose000 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write this article!  It hits me right on the spot as I have recently come to the conclusion that I am spending way too much $$ on items that I don't even need.  I can't begin to count the number of MAC blushes that I have, and most of them end up looking the same on my cheeks!  I think as consumers, we have definitely bought into the hype and the whole "in" factor of MAC (or any other HE) cosmetics.  The truth is that we don't NEED these things.  Sure, it feels good to buy that new LE item so that you can be one of the chosen few to own it, but if in the end, it is ONLY a piece of cosmetic.  I am definitely vowing to step back from the MAC train this year, and invest my $$ in more important things.


----------



## macosophy (Jan 4, 2009)

awesome post! this explains why i'm ashamed of being a mac addict. because i fall for the hype and the excitement. however, i think i've started growing out of it. for the first time in a while since i've discovered mac i've skipped monogram collection because i think it's uselessly expensive, chill because it's boring, and dame edna because i know i won't use it. so i feel proud of myself! which doesn't mean i'm not excited about blonde brunette redhead! and hello kitty! but i try to not let myself be fooled. i must see it with my own eyes before i purchase it and only if i really like i will buy it.


----------



## mochabean (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the info you put in this thread, Ruffage. It has really opened my eyes about my spending habits with makeup.

I for one, will admit too that I got sucked into the "hype" of MAC LE Collections. I didn't start getting into MAC makeup, or much of any kind of makeup (before I just bought cheap drugstore brands) until July 2007. I was initially intrigued with MAC b/c of all the LE Collections coming out and then the collecting started! I thought to myself, people are getting so crazy trying to buy this stuff, it must be THAT GOOD to buy. So I have to own it for myself to say that I have it in my collection too!

Since then, my makeup collection has grown SO MUCH! I am literally at the point where I am buying additional storage/traincases to store all of my makeup! I do make the point to rotate my makeup collection every couple of days to make sure I use everything I own. But it's at the point where it is getting ridiculous. I realize makeup does not last forever, and it will all eventually go bad. I think it would be different if I worked as a makeup artist. But I am just a regular makeup consumer and use makeup for my everyday use as my artistic expression. The makeup I already own will listerally last me my whole lifetime!

Not many of my friends in real life know that I am "this much" into makeup. So when they come over to my house and see my room full of makeup, they are literally shocked and taken aback. I love MAC makeup, and other makeup brands as well. I will continue to buy MAC makeup. And I love coming to Specktra and reading all about the new collections coming out and seeing the new swatches. That will never change. But with the economy being the way it is, I have been thinking I really need to sit down and budget my spending. And the #1 thing I always buy every month is makeup. I don't even spend much on clothing, shoes, handbags, etc. I spend most of my money on either makeup, haircare/skincare products. 

I realized the other day when I was weeding thru my makeup collection to get rid of stuff I do not use, I thought to myself, "How many shades of blush do I really need?" Or "How many shades of blues and green eyeshadows do I really need?" So from now on, I have decided, I will not buy into the hype. I will buy only items I know I will use, and buy colors that are very unique/do not already own. If there are colors similar that I can dupe, I will forget about it.

But I realize this is easier said than done. It will be very hard for me to try to limit my spending on future MAC LE makeup collections. 90% of my makeup is MAC, and almost all of it is LE and not from the permanent line. So I will try my hardest to be better at this. I guess you can say that it is kind of like trying to quit smoking or trying to go on a diet and eat healthy and cutting out all of the sugar/processed foods. It will be hard, but I have to find a way to do it for myself.


----------



## lovesong (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't see nothing getting the "hyped" about a collection.Myself, I love finding out new information lol and it gets me hyped.People think there is a problem with collecting makeup, but is it any different then collecting video games?Barbies?Baseball cards?I like to indulge in makeup.Even though I buy whatever I feel that I know I will use.Some people like to collect and there is nothing wrong with that.When it comes to LE collections I'm not really that hyped over it because there might only be two or three things I get from a LE collection.


----------



## lovemetodeath (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for a great article

You know i never actually realised that MAC don't advertise, which made me think about how i came to find it in the first place, and i honestly don't know.

Having 2 kids a tight financial budget i cannot get hyped up by all the LE collections and I'm very careful what i do buy because honestly what does a 33 year old woamn with hardly any socail life really need so much make up for, but i do enjoy collecting some of the perm lines and building up a nice collection of make-up i can enjoy wearing and enjoying using which is how i see my make-up.

I guess for me it also handy that my closest counter is an hour away so i can't get to the store regualrly enough to buy too much, although i do occasionally do online hauls.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 5, 2009)

this is a great topic!
I admit, i totally get sucked in by the hype at first. I scower the boards for weeks before a collection comes out, sometimes actually on the edge of my seat (C-Shock). I check the swatches daily. I read all the comments from other Specktra members, reviewing there new purchases, but also try and check for dupes. 
The final test comes down to see the product. Usually it doesnt live up to the hype, so i can walk away. Every now and then i'll just hear SO much about something that i need it. Example is Smoke and Diamonds. It's a pretty colour, but i hardly wear it.

Honestly, i hate buying products on a whim and not using them, it hurts my feelings and my wallet.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ruffage, nice post. I am relatively new to Specktra, and do enjoy seeing the posts about hauls, traincases, and the new collections as much as the next person.  However, I think your point is well taken.  I am making an assumption here, but I bet a decent amount of peoplce can't really afford what they are buying.  And, I don't want to attack anyone, but I see it with my own friends a lot...people simply live beyond their means, especially with credit cards.  (this is off topic, but just look at all the foreclosures as an example).


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 14, 2009)

This post is excellent. This is the reason that I won't buy MAC products exclusively. I realize that there are so many cosmetics lines out there, and MAC is only one of them. I dole out my support of cosmetics in general, not only to MAC. 

The reason I took such a long break from buying any MAC items was because of everything this post is about. I saw so many people selling items because of a lost job, or struggling with their bills because they went out and bought a corpulent amount of MAC. I've since revised the way that I buy cosmetics. I love MAC specifically for their shades and their relatively inexpensive line. I have an equal amount of cosmetics from other lines and I've learned to divert the inner "fiend" towards more beneficial means.


----------



## cno64 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Wow that was amazing and you touched on many things that have been on my mind lately. I have definitely fallen into the hype about MAC 


_

 
You're absolutely not alone!
I routinely share samples of the MAC pigments; in fact just recently I gave some out to my dentist's staff!
At church, I am known as "the makeup diva," and I have actually been asked, "What's that lipstick you're wearing? Is it MAC?"
MAC should be dreaming about _*me*_, instead of the other way around!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am not proud of any of this; I just find it amusing.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a relatively small MAC collection (3 MSF, 1 mineralized eyeshhadow, some lipglass, and 4 Fluidlines). For me, I really like and use all these products.

I think MAC has done an amazing job in marketing and people buying into the brand. I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but I think it's especially obvious MAC's marketing works when people look for the MAC dupe of another brand's product rather than just a general dupe.


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 1, 2009)

You make points I've been musing on for a long time.

1. To avoid the artificial demand of le, I know that certain things will re-occur or have similar re-issues. This is happening more and more--how many colors can there be in reality? (In music, there is a theory that certain sonorities get used up and music has to change radically at that point. So we move from classical to modern eras that change when they stagnate.)

2. To not get into the backup mode, I realize I won't use up  much besides lipglass which goes off after a while. I don't worry about it.

3. I limit which collections to participate in; all of them are not for me. I try to be choosy and keep what I will be using. 

We have to be wise as consumers. Very good points you've made here, thanks.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 2, 2009)

Great article! many great points were brought up and i do agree.  at this point in my life, i am so broke that i cannot get everything that comes out. and it's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i do not feel the need to get stuff from mac and it is refreshing. i agree at the poster that said its sad to see some people who get really excited over make-up.. though i enjoy this board and will support it as it brings joy and fun to my day.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 17, 2009)

This post is amazing.


----------



## Arisone (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting this article. Recently, I noticed how much money I have spent on Mac. Thinking about it makes me cringe. I even get teased by family members about it. I agree with the poster who made the point about self esteem. When I wear Mac (or makeup in general) it makes me feel beautiful and confident. Because of the Hello Kitty collection my bank account have taken a big hit. I realize its time for me to make smarter choices in how I spend my money. I have makeup that I haven't even used yet.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesong* 

 
_I don't see nothing getting the "hyped" about a collection.Myself, I love finding out new information lol and it gets me hyped.People think there is a problem with collecting makeup, but is it any different then collecting video games?*Barbies?Baseball cards?*I like to indulge in makeup.Even though I buy whatever I feel that I know I will use.Some people like to collect and there is nothing wrong with that.When it comes to LE collections I'm not really that hyped over it because there might only be two or three things I get from a LE collection._

 
The difference is that Barbies and baseball cards (and even some video games) appreciate in value.  Makeup expires.  And one person can only use so much makeup.  This behavior is understandable and expected among the professional makeup artists on this board, but among the general consumer?  No way.

Some of what I see on Specktra is pathological in nature.  It's not just simply collecting.  It's *hoarding* similar to elderly people with mental illnesses who own 10+ cats.  Having to borrow money in order to buy MAC?  Missing a bill in order to buy MAC?  Convincing yourself or allowing other to convince you to get colors that look HORRIBLE on you just because it's popular (e.g. Lavendar Whip looks bad on about 60% of the people I've seen)?  Buying 5 shades of the same color that look identical when you wear them?  It just doesn't make sense.

Your makeup budget should be part of your discretionary income -- what you spend after your bills are paid and after you have deposited a significant amount of your salary into savings.

If you feel ugly in the inside, no amount of makeup is going to make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_ 
 similar to elderly people with mental illnesses who own 10+ cats._

 
*Please excuse a brief tangent here*, but not everyone who owns 10+ cats does so because he/she is mentally ill.
Some care for multiple cats simply they love cats and because there are sooo many needy cats  out there; this situation comes about directly or indirectly as a result of the actions of others who don't take responsibility for their pets; who abandon pets, let their pets breed indiscriminately, etc.
In my 30s, at one point I owned 27 cats, all former strays or ferals, and every last one of them was spayed/neutered, every one of them had annual vet checkups and immunizations.
They ate premium cat food and went to the vet every time he/she sneezed, or just didn't "look right."
It was pretty expensive and time-consuming, of course, but at the time it was manageable.
There came a point at which, of course, I had to draw the line, and say, "I just can't take on any more," and now I have only five, and that's as many as I can now take good care of.
*Back to makeup hoarding:* I certainly agree that one's "makeup budget" should consist of what, if anything, is left after the essentials like food, shelter, medicine, etc., have been taken care of.
And I agree that one should be careful of being psyched into a superfluous purchase just because a particular item is popular and everyone's talking about it, how much they love it, how many backups they bought, etc.
When others are excitedly squealing, "I bought the whole collection!" it's easy to feel- well- vaguely pitiful when you say, "Well_, I bought one lipstick ..." _




But if you know that one lipstick is the only item from a particular collection that you'll use and enjoy, then it was a good choice for you.


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 18, 2009)

For me, its just like allocating my money elsewhere. In the past, I spent 95% on clothes & shoes and 5% on makeup. But now I spent 90% on makeup and 10% on clothes & shoes. So I think it still make sense since its still about the same amount of $$ spent


----------



## xxAngelxx (Feb 18, 2009)

It does seem like its trendy or whatever to buy "the whole collection." I just wonder how some women making minimum wage, maybe a little more, can even afford that. Do they really need every item from every collection? Especially when they don't look good in every color. And I'm sorry, but I totally agree with the comment above that 60% of women wearing Lavender Whip just don't look good in it. But again, that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_For me, its just like allocating my money elsewhere. In the past, I spent 95% on clothes & shoes and 5% on makeup. But now I spent 90% on makeup and 10% on clothes & shoes. So I think it still make sense since its still about the same amount of $$ spent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds okay to me.
If you're willing to spend less on clothes and shoes so that you can buy more or nicer makeup, that's just how you choose to spend your money on putting yourself yourself together.
It isn't as if you're thinking, "Wow, there's a great new MAC collection being released this month; think instead of paying my water bill, I'll haul the entire  collection."
I think that as long as you're paying your bills, providing for any dependents you have and are able to regularly save at least a little, it's completely up to you how you allocate the rest.


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 1, 2009)

You did an amazing job writing this, thank you.  

  I have been out of the makeup scene for years, for personal reasons.  I decided to start back wearing makeup a few months ago.  A friend of mine showed me some makeup tutorials on YouTube and every tutorial had this product called MAC.  Prior to my YouTube experience, I had never heard of MAC (no I haven't been living in a cave). So I decided to check into this thing called MAC and it was everywhere.  On every forum, blog, website I went to. I read post where people were talking about MAC makeup as if it was the butter of God, ok.  It just sounded like a bunch of hype to me but who am I to call it hype since I’ve never even seen the stuff before. So I decide to have myself a little adventure.  Is it hype or is it the butter of God?


  I ordered 100 samples of MAC eye shadow pigments from thebodyneeds.com.  A few weeks later they arrive and I must admit I was so excited.  I grab the package from the mailbox run in the house and it's time to open.  I open the package then sit in silence waiting for some angelic music, a band to start playing or some guy to jump out of my closet and start break dancing.  That didn't happen so let’s move on. 

On my adventure I discovered something called mineral makeup (never heard of that either).  The swatches looked as vibrant as MAC so I wondered is this the “Butter of God” or just makeup?  So I decided to order some samples of everything (approximately 1000) I could get my hands on to answer these questions. My intention here was to find the perfect products for me but it seemed that the only advice on new makeup started with MAC and ended with MAC.

I made swatches of everything all over my arms and I have to admit these colors were incredible. They were so easy to blend they almost felt like the “Butter of God”.

Around the same time I ordered my MAC samples I also ordered makeup from Ben Nye, The She Space, Pure Luxe, Earthen Glow Minerals, Simply Naturals, Medusa, Manic Panic, Meow, Graftobian, Smashbox, Bobbi Brown, Mary Kay, Lancome, Clinque, Loreal, NYX, Chanel, Revlon, Mary Kate and Ashley, Jordana, Wet N Wild, Maybelline and Cover Girl.  I ended up with more than 2000 products.

  My findings:

  NYX pigments provided color, coverage and blending as well as MAC’s pigments.

  Smashbox was the biggest waste of money.

  The She Space, Pure Luxe, Earthen Glow Minerals, Simply Naturals, Medusa, Manic Panic, and Meow all offer colors that are so vibrant and beautiful.  They offer pretty much everything you need for a complete look at a nice price (some of them).

  Mary Kate and Ashley have really nice cream eye shadows.

  NYX: I really like every product I purchased from NYX, and I purchased a lot of their products


  Pure Luxe I really like their products, I didn’t find any products from this company that I did not like.

  Mary Kay I really like their lipsticks

  Graftobian amazing foundation


  Ben Nye is in a league all of their own, amazing makeup.

  There is no denying the quality of MAC, their products are incredible but my main dislike with MAC is the life of its products.  I don’t have the patience to chase limited edition, special collection or here today gone tomorrow items.  

  I was looking for the perfect makeup for me and at the end of my adventure I chose all of them to be the perfect makeup for me. Why?  I had to pay for this stuff.  Do you know how much 2000 products cost?  I’m wearing them all, the good, bad and the ugly.  If dogs start barking when I walk by I just want those damn dogs to know I paid to look this damn ugly.  



The end.


----------

